# Portraits at the beach



## Desi (Mar 18, 2012)

These shots were taken at Piedras Blancas beach near Cambria, California (by Hearst Castle).  I've always viewed the elephant seals from an observation deck.  It turns out there are some beaches there that are accessible to the public.  I found several young elephant seals there.  They are about 2 month old.  Their parents fattened them up and then went to sea.  They are still learning how to swim.

1. 


DSC_0068.jpg by Javier Descalzi, on Flickr

2.



DSC_0055.jpg by Javier Descalzi, on Flickr

3.



DSC_0022.jpg by Javier Descalzi, on Flickr

4.



DSC_0076.jpg by Javier Descalzi, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cool!


----------



## TamiAz (Mar 18, 2012)

Awwwww...I love seals! Nice shots.


----------



## ghache (Mar 19, 2012)

haha nice, the second one is priceless


----------



## Forkie (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice!  Just make sure you're not around when the males get home....!


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 19, 2012)

Just an outstanding set. Love pic #1.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 19, 2012)

I've seen that beach when the seals are there and it's amazing.  It's hard to imagine several thousand adult Elephant Seals laying around on the beach until you've seen them.  I stayed in the observation area, but now I wish I had known that there are places to get close to them.

Great shots.  The do rate an Awwwwwwwww


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 19, 2012)

Seals are great to dive with, its an amazing experience if you ever get the chance. Even the big elephant seals aren't particularly moody, though the males definitely aren't too keen on people surfacing near their beach. Harbor seals are the best though, just generally curious, sweet animals. 

Now sea lions, they can be a bit moody! 

Great shots!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Mar 19, 2012)

Great shots!  I like #4 a lot.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 19, 2012)

#2 is awesome..  need some post processing though.


----------



## Desi (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I'm glad you liked these shots.  It was a great experience being able to be completely alone on a foggy beach with these seals.  

I'll have to post a picture taken from the observation deck when I get home.  The beach at the main seal area was practically paved with these "babys".  There were two massive adult males left that hadn't headed off to Alaska yet.


----------



## writingwithlight (Mar 19, 2012)

Your models are kinda fat


----------



## lorenzostpierre (Mar 20, 2012)

Incredible!!!lovely shots! ...specially #4 one..great photos..
I must say you have got talent and creativity.Keep it up..


----------



## Desi (Mar 20, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> #2 is awesome.. need some post processing though.



Thanks Schwetty

Can you tell me what you'd do for post-processing?  I was trying to make the seals stand-out a bit more by playing with levels and raising the black-point.  But the seals and the sand seem to share the same mix of blacks and mid-tones.


----------



## Desi (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, here is the view from the observation deck just south of the light-house.  There were still two adult males hanging around.  The adult females were all gone.




DSC_1056.jpg by Javier Descalzi, on Flickr

Thanks everyone for viewing these images and for your comments.


----------



## OpticMemory (Mar 20, 2012)

nice.. looks like they all party hard the previous night.  =)


----------



## ahtchristina (Mar 20, 2012)

I like #3 the best, although #4 ranks a close second.  Looks like he's telling someone off!


----------



## killbill (May 4, 2012)

Amazing shots....so cool!


----------



## Desi (May 4, 2012)

killbill said:


> Amazing shots....so cool!



Thanks.


----------



## greybeard (May 4, 2012)

WOW


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 4, 2012)

Great set


----------



## Desi (May 5, 2012)

Thanks PixelRabbit and Greybeard.


Oh, and Ahtchristina.....he was.


----------



## illumiNation (May 6, 2012)

Nice work!


----------

